# Harman Kardon avr-347



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

Have aquired a HK avr-347. Have not quite set it up fully. Have plugged it in to see it work,,, it does:bigsmile:.

My only question is after plugging in all components,,, which are all HDMI,, after turning off the avr and then turning it back on how do you get it to stay in the HDMI spot???? It goes back to analog connection.

First post in a long time,, have a lg box ht system. Which i had a problem with,,, came here to try an get answer,, but no avail. The AVR came with all the parts down to the microphone.


thanks marc


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Mgolbois said:


> My only question is after plugging in all components,,, which are all HDMI,, after turning off the avr and then turning it back on how do you get it to stay in the HDMI spot???? It goes back to analog connection.


Hi and welcome back! It sounds to me as if the AVR it set-up to default to analog. On most AVRs you have to go into the set-up menu and "tell" the AVR what type of cable is connected to each input. 

Although it should "see" the HDMI cable, check the set-up menu and make sure that HDMI is selected for each input that has an HDMI cable connected. Also, are you using HDMI out to the TV? If not, that may cause the AVR to default to analog. 

Take a look at these things and let me know if it doesn't work. We'll get it straightened-out for you!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-I'll try to find the manual online in case the above suggestions do not work. :reading:


----------



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes its HDMI to the tv. I have the manual to it,, even the quik guide too. I am not sure understand what i meant. When i plug everything is recognized,,,, an it stays there on the hdmi thing,,,, but when you turn it off then go turn back on to use it you have to switch it back hdmi. if that makes sense.

It would be easier if just give a reference in the manual to doing it. thanks

HDMI is the only connection made to the avr. Nothing else is plugged in.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll take a look on the internet and see if I can find the manual; that may allow me to give "step-by-step" instructions. :reading: Two quick things first:
1) What other equipment is connected?
2) Have you tried unplugging the AVR for a few minutes or doing a "reset" on it? Sometimes that will fix small problems. It doesn't always work but is worth a shot.

If you can provide a list of what's connected it would help to get instruction for you!


----------



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

There are only two things connected one b r player and dvd player.

Honestly right now its not a problem. When i was testing out that it worked i turned it off and turned it back on i noticed it went to an analog connection instead of actually going to the HDMI that have actually have connections. 

tomorrow saturday ill prolly be connecting the avr347.:flex:


----------



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

Well i got it hooked up. It does go to the hdmi when i turn it off and on,,, with out needing to push hdmi on the remote. It sounds good. The only down side are the remotes for this equip dont work with lg equip


----------

